
Why can’t our leaders learn from 30 years of failure in health and education? - chrismealy
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/23/why-cant-our-leaders-learn-from-30-years-of-failure-in-health-and-education
======
coldtea
“It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends
on his not understanding it.” (Apton Sinclair)

Even more so, “It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his
under the table profits depend on his not understanding it.” (Coldtea)

